# Included parents and sibling as Family Unit for 485, please help



## igetfourpointos (Feb 11, 2017)

So I just submitted my 485 application where I included my parents and sisters in "Non-accompanying members of your family unit" because it said "Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members who are not accompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members."

Now after submitting it, I can see spaces for attaching In uploading documents section for each member of my family. Looking at my submitted application, it says "Information about which family members are considered to be a 'member of your family unit' for travel or migration purposes is available by referring to form 1496i I" where I can't see that my parents and sibling should be included. 

What do I do in this situation. I'm freaking out, please help!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Chill lots of folks get confused on this bit - you should be able to change your details via immiaccount, is there a tab or button to "notify the department of changes" 

Otherwise there is form 1022 

Otherwise, I did the same thing, and I uploaded my parents marriage certificate, and my siblings birth certificate to prove my relationship to them. In the end my grant letter had their names on it too as non migrating members of my family unit (lol) but I got the visa no issues.


----------



## igetfourpointos (Feb 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Chill lots of folks get confused on this bit - you should be able to change your details via immiaccount, is there a tab or button to "notify the department of changes"



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR REPLYING ! 

Option 1 - If I file a "Notification of Incorrect Answers" do you think I will lower my chances of getting the visa? 

Option 2 - I have provided the evidence of family composition, do I still provide parents' marriage and sibling's birth certificate on top of that? If I do, you reckon I should upload it under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of"?

Again, thank you! You've helped me out of sleep deprivation!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

igetfourpointos said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR REPLYING !
> 
> Option 1 - If I file a "Notification of Incorrect Answers" do you think I will lower my chances of getting the visa?
> 
> ...


No worries that's what this community is here for 

1 - it would depend on what you are notifying the department of, eg if a criminal conviction or serious illness, it might jeapordize. In your case I doubt it. 

2 - if you have provided evidence of family composition that's great, I didn't have a family book or anything so had to rely on the birth certificate and marriage certificate. 

If there is an "other" section I'd chuck it there. What are the other sections available? 

The spouse section doesn't seem appropriate


----------



## igetfourpointos (Feb 11, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> igetfourpointos said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR REPLYING !
> ...


There is an "other" section for each of the family members I've included where I can attach documents. 
Do you remember if you uploaded the citizenship and/or passport certificates for members you included as well?


----------

